# Whats the diffrence between Freelance & Working for Mac



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

They are paying you either way so im just confused as to what the diffrence is ?


----------



## LC (Jul 24, 2010)

freelancers are on call..at my store freelancers worked like once every 10 days or so, but theyre all different.

as a freelancer you don't get training, no discount (some places you do), no gratis, you don't ring people up. You just basically help out when there's a projected busy day


----------

